# Hello from Texas



## meanfoot (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello all, I just found this site yesterday and it sure has a lot of good information on it.I do not have any mantids at the moment but have ordered a couple of ooths from mantisplace,I did have one a couple of years ago when a tiny little thing flew onto my shirt and I decided to take it home it was growing well when my then 4 year old girl decided to take it out to play ,so back to the wild it went.I have raised black widows and other spiders before and currently have 17,3 toed box turtles that are my passion for years now.I am also raising some crested geckos that seem to be my now 6 year old,s passion.

I also do reptile rehab for a lady here in town who does birds and people bring her reptiles sometimes because they have no idea where to take them so she put me on the papers and took on the reptiles also but we release these back to the wild or find homes for them.Anyway I have always liked mantids since I was a child and decided to try my hand at raising some .So if anyone would like to give there thoughts on some good starter mantids I would really like the input. also any pointers would be nice or lead me to some of the better care sheets.

Ok bent your ears enough for now .Also if you message me and don't recieve a reply right away it is because I am a single father and between my little girl and the animals sometimes I can't get to the computer for a day or two.

good day to all

_Jim O._

permanent residents

2 dogs

17 3 toed box

6 baby 3 toed box

6 crested geckos

1 betta

2 squirrels(that think there mine)


----------



## Malnra (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello from Indiana and welcome to the forum. I look forward to seeing pics of your pets


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome. Box turtles huh? I am also a big box turtle fan. I have two right now and have rehab'd a few the last couple years. With that many I assume you have an outdoor pen?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Jim welcome from Ohio! Good to see your little girl is getting her feet wet not being afraid of bugs :lol:


----------



## meanfoot (Nov 7, 2007)

Rick said:


> Welcome. Box turtles huh? I am also a big box turtle fan. I have two right now and have rehab'd a few the last couple years. With that many I assume you have an outdoor pen?


you assume right i have two outdoor pens and a 1 smaller one for when I get new ones in or have one to rehab so to check for sickness or disease first. I keep my babys inside which I have 6 right now.I am thinking of putting these up for trade instead of sale for some mantids .my girl is now awwed with them and wants me to read everything I find about them to her .She had me take her hunting for them today which I knew we would prob not find any but what the heck right. We did find some pill bugs after flipping some logs to feed the baby turtles so a good day anyway.Also found some grubs bigger than a bic lighter and twice as long they are HUGE so the adult turtles will party on those tomorrow.what kind of turtles do you have?

jim O.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 7, 2007)

Boy! You two found a lot of booty in your search. She sounds like a fun little girl. She must be pretty smart with you reading to her all the time. Keep up the good work, maybe she will be president some day


----------



## Rick (Nov 8, 2007)

meanfoot said:


> you assume right i have two outdoor pens and a 1 smaller one for when I get new ones in or have one to rehab so to check for sickness or disease first. I keep my babys inside which I have 6 right now.I am thinking of putting these up for trade instead of sale for some mantids .my girl is now awwed with them and wants me to read everything I find about them to her .She had me take her hunting for them today which I knew we would prob not find any but what the heck right. We did find some pill bugs after flipping some logs to feed the baby turtles so a good day anyway.Also found some grubs bigger than a bic lighter and twice as long they are HUGE so the adult turtles will party on those tomorrow.what kind of turtles do you have?jim O.


I have an eastern box turtle and a 3 toed box turtle.


----------

